# Ace of spade bottle



## Humabdos (Jul 19, 2004)

The bottom says 3 1/2 . OZ below that a 4. Says ACE below the spade symbol on the front. Has anyone seen this before? I can't find it in the books I have. 
 Thanks, Glen


----------



## diginit (Jul 20, 2004)

Everybody has seen one of these,or will anyways. I call this a future common. Neat bottle,I kept one. It's a circa 1940's shoe polish. I usually find them with a with powder inside. Dried polish. Most screw tops are not collectable, Although they have been used since 1860. the older ones have a large single thread that that starts low on the top and wraps 1 1/4 turn around the top and has a wide separation between them. These are sudo-collectable. last pic-dead batteries-poor quality-sorry.


----------



## RedBean (Oct 8, 2020)

Oh awesome...thank you for having this and explaining the year and what it was used for. Love the Ace bottle i just found myself...going to keep it, cause to me its different and unique.


----------

